# داتاشو بروجكتر لابتوب للإيجار



## المعتضد (10 يونيو 2014)

نقوم بتأجير داتا شو بروجكتور و شاشات عرض و بلازما و لاب توب و كمبيوترات و ipad شامل خدمة التوصيل

ت / 0096599600277


----------

